# Shameless plug



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

My new blog:

Dock Six Chronicles

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

It is a little short on content. :laugher 

Other than that, it is a great start. Keep up the good work and the problem I noted will disappear.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

The background is all blurry. I have a headache now. Heh-heh.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

from the blog

_Anonymity has it's perqs. Fewer (okay, no) amenities means lower slip costs, fewer people means less noise, and the lack of water and power means that few boat owners overnight on their boats. In fact, throughout the season we are often the only people on the dock after sundown. Speaking of sundown, I think we have the best sunset viewing in the entire place:_

The slip is cheaper and fewer people, I wish I could get the same deal at POH(Portsmouth Olympic harbour, Kingston)

Nice start, I have it bookmarked, I suspect the content will grow as the season warms up!!

John


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

With bl's sense of humor - this is definitely going to be one to watch.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks slick... nice. Pour a couple of sundowners and send 'em over!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I have added you as a bookmark, pressure's on..


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Off to a great start BL! Looks good.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I must confess I find this lake sailing business intriguing. Must be exceptionally pleasant.

Hey...why am I typing in this strange font ? Now thats a tadge spooky if you ask me.

oh yes, lakes......yeah yeah I know that the GLs can get pretty nasty at times but in general you wouldn't get the big ocean swells now would you ? In Sydney even when it is dead calm you are just as likely to still have the ocean swell rolling in.

Onya Jonesy.....we expect much in the way of wit though possibly not so expectant of wisdom....


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great. The only drawback I can see is the sailing season is too short and winters are too long. Key West looks a lot better this time of year. 

Gary


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. New content has been added, including a shout-out to SN. SD, the fuzzy background pic has been changed, although, getting your glasses fixed would probably help.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

BL- hey, watch the personal attacks will ya? Don't you know the rules here? Just kidding, I saw your thread over on AS)
Great blog, looking good!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New content-










Dock Six Chronicles: Dogs On The Dock


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

*Nice blog - keep it flowing*

but....you may need a heavier line or bigger cleat for that wookie beast....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> Thanks for the feedback. New content has been added, including a shout-out to SN. SD, the fuzzy background pic has been changed, although, getting your glasses fixed would probably help.


What's wrong with my glasses?

Hey, I love this pic:










I'd say the bastard had it coming.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I Like the look of the Finnegan, noble looking beast.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

CONTEST TIME!!! 
Less than a month from inception, 20 posts in, and we have 11 followers and almost TWO THOUSAND page views! I don't want to get all Sally-Field-at-the-Oscars on y'all, but thanks for liking us!...

Dock Six Chronicles: The Dock Six Top 20 Countdown Contest!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More characters, more pretty pictures:

Dock Six Chronicles: The Troubadours


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

How we get through winter:

Dock Six Chronicles: Winter Show RoundUp


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I got the hangover, so you don't have to:

Dock Six Chronicles: Rum Review, Volume One


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice rundown dude! And I'm with you on Sailor Jerry's and Pussers - but you also need to try Angostura 1824 (pricey but awesome) which Chall turned me onto, and Pyrat.

I mean, there's no way in hell Screech can touch those bad boyz...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smack, Angostura is on the sched for Volume Two. It may very well upset the rankings.

In the meantime, winter is back. Phluck.










Dock Six Chronicles: Reason # 9 Why Summer is Better Than Winter


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ewwww. My condolences.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The difference between Crew and Guests explained.

Dock Six Chronicles: The Crew


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The Big Picture

Dock Six Chronicles: Small boats, Great Lake, Big Picture.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

One almost detects a sense of pride in LE's quota of shipwrecks. We may not be deep but by god we can pack a punch.  

As for Australians and Portuguese visitors ... damn it man, have you no pride ?  Sht the door on them before its too late. They'll drink you dry, have their way with your wimmin folk and quite possibly the Wookie. In general they lower the tone of the place. It will all end tears, mark my word.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> One almost detects a sense of pride in LE's quota of shipwrecks. We may not be deep but by god we can pack a punch.
> 
> As for Australians and Portuguese visitors ... damn it man, have you no pride ?  Sht the door on them before its too late. They'll drink you dry, have their way with your wimmin folk and quite possibly the Wookie. In general they lower the tone of the place. It will all end tears, mark my word.


Lake Erie, the Jason Statham of Great Lakes- medium sized, shallow and packs a punch.

Look, I allow visitors from Toronto, and once the bar is that low, you might as well have no bar at all.

More new posts by the way.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

AllThumbs makes his debut in the Chronicles:

Dock Six Chronicles: Dock Six 2011 Starting Lineup Announced!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fresh meat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New post, and contest winners, and this:










Dock Six Chronicles: Pretty Pictures


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Which Zombie movie?

BTW - of course it sunk. It's a multi....a Telstar I think.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smack:

IMDb Video: Survival of the Dead


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fresh navel-gazing:

Dock Six Chronicles: The Community of The Process


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

As shameless plugs go, this one is, well, pretty shameless 

Were I to pick nits, it would be with the tiled background. I know it is hard to fix but there it is.

The hardest thing about blogging is keeping fresh content up. Nothing worse than finding an interesting blog that has had no new posts in two years, or even two weeks for that matter.

That's it. I am fresh out of gratuitous criticism and free advice 

And now, for my own shameless self promotion:

Feel free to offer the same on my humble effort

(For my latest video CLICK HERE)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

So am I .. I tried to say so in an absolutely gratuitous manner on Jonesy's blog but it won't let me. 

So I came here instead to have a quiet sulk ..


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I will work on fixing the tile background. I agree about the need for fresh content- the beast has to stay fed. Next up, refit roll call.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Refit roll call is up, along with fresh low-buck projects:

Dock Six Chronicles: Refit Roll Call!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Somebody seems to like this stuff. 10 000 pageviews and counting!

Dock Six Chronicles: The State of the Blog Address


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks great!

Look up a Lightbox plugin for blogspot to resize and scale your photos automatically. Many of them automatically generate thumbnails making a picture centric blog easier to scroll though.

You might also consider a wide 2 column theme, perhaps even a magazine layout. (You can search for free ones that work with blogspot)

Love the posts and your shop is the subject of my dreams now. Heh.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesterday, it DIDN'T rain.

Dock Six Chronicles: Splash Progress


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Splashed and squared away.

Dock Six Chronicles: Squared Away


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

first blog from the boat.
Dock Six Chronicles: First Blog from the Boat!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fresh meat, and a Sailnetter joins us for a sail!

Dock Six Chronicles: New sailor, new friend


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Love it Jonesy. Great blog, good read and its got the Wookie.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New boats and new adventures:
Dock Six Chronicles: They're baaaaa-aaaack!

Inky is trimmed for the summer, womby- she looks less wookiee and more like Grover the muppet right now.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hung over, but breakfast rocked.









Dock Six Chronicles: Happy hour(s)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Hung over, but breakfast rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What on earth is that ? Looks like an alien spaceship making crop circles in your bakery.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

That, my fine-bread-knowledge-impaired friend, is SWMBO's homemade cinnamon bread, which is a fine starting point for Pusser's -infused cinnamon french toast.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought it kind of looked like a bready cinnamon bun but I've never seen that before. Aliens and Crop Circles seemed apt given you have already have a Wookie. 

Holy crepe Jones, Pussers infused French toast ? Man you are some kind of degenerate. Give the man the Fuzzball seal of approval.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Boats, guns and funny hats- time for the Marine Heritage Festival.

Dock Six Chronicles: Boats, guns and funny hats


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More food.

Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Tastiness


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd add Cayenne pepper and Saffron to my spice rack besides the spices you listed. These 2 spices help round out a shrimp Creole recipe nicely.

Keep on Jonesing.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You might be onto something there, caleb- saffron adds some nice colour as well. I may swap out the curry powder for saffron and the paprika for cayenne and give it a shot.
Our spice rack only holds six spices- that plus black pepper in a pepper shaker is all we have on board, and all we really have room for. Oh yeah, and a big can of Old Bay seasoning.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't lose the curry powder or paprika though.

I know you are proud of your spice rack but it only holds 6 containers.

I went for a 3 day trip on a friends 32' sailboat recently. I brought along a spice kit from home. I used small zip lock bags to hold the various spices and one larger bag to hold them all. 
In that spice kit I had: cayenne, paprika, saffron, toasted ground cumin, a curry blend, pepper, thyme, bay leaves etc. The curry powder and cumin had the strongest odors but everything retained it's unique flavor.
So I guess I'm suggesting you just bring along a small spice kit with stuff you do not have on your rack.
Have you ever used ****** Lime leaves or Palm Sugar for Thai style cooking?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, Caleb!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New crew, with a twist:

Dock Six Chronicles: New Crew


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Contentapalooza! New posts, new pics, new projects, new birds!

Dock Six Chronicles: Low-buck Project of the Week


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Coffee:
Dock Six Chronicles: Conversations About Coffee


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very well put, couldn't agree more.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More food, more projects.

Dock Six Chronicles: Low-buck Project of the Week #2

Dock Six Chronicles: More Two-Burner Meals


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

what's EVOO ?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


... strange people these Canadians ... 

anywho I like the look of the pasta ...

also like the look of the bowls/serving implements etc ... presuming plastic ?

oh yes and despite your obvious apalling disregard for proper treatment of an innocent coffee bean where did the coffee mug come from ? Looks like a better design than most I have seen.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, we have a complete plastic dinner service for 6. Nothing but the best on Whiskeyjack.
The coffee mug is a travel mug I bought at Canadian Tire about 4 years ago. Insulated, comes with a spill proof lid and a non-slip base, runs about $4. If postal costs aren't horrendously stupid, I'll send you one.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Timmies used to have nice ones with wide bases, but they discontinued them for some odd reason.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Yes, we have a complete plastic dinner service for 6. Nothing but the best on Whiskeyjack.
> The coffee mug is a travel mug I bought at Canadian Tire about 4 years ago. Insulated, comes with a spill proof lid and a non-slip base, runs about $4. If postal costs aren't horrendously stupid, I'll send you one.


On Raven we had a fairly crappy melamine set for offshore and limited china for anchor. Part of that was storage restrictions the rest not being able to find something we liked. On previous boat I had some really top notch melamine that I rather stupidly sold with the boat. With the new girl storage is not a problem so we are hunting around for both a good plastic/melamine set plus some half way decent china.

The interesting thing about insulated mugs is that these days they appear to be designed for cup holders, ergo narrow base. Also of course the damn things are the size of a small fuel tank.

Anywho, off to find Canadian tire online. Can anyone tell me why a camping goods supplier is called Canadian Tire ? Oh, wait ... so they do actually sell tires as well. 

ps Jonesy ... doesn't look like they have 'em anymore. If they do, just let me know the details. I can order 'em on line. Easy. What's more I betcha their delivery charge is a damn sight less than postage.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New scribbles, completely unrelated to mugs, projects, or food... for a change.

Dock Six Chronicles: New Scribbles


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A dog with a shirt, the Low-Buck Project of the Week, and jambalaya.
Dock Six Chronicles: Finnegan's New Threads


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoyed 'The River Excerpt'. 
Got any more?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Finnegan looks embarassed Jones. Sometimes I think dogs have better dress sense than many people. 

I'm thinking we need to start a two pot cooking competition. I've even got to the stage where I'm trying to two pot cook even if I'm on land. Silly perhaps but good practice. Last night yellow seafood curry. Should have taken pics. Ate it instead. Start off with onion, garlic and fresh chilli ... add curry paste (I'm experimenting with various packet mixes) then potato, fish, squid, prawns and peas. Dead easy, tasty as well.

Need a Jambalaya recipe.

Like that daysailor. Good boat for a dog. My old girl (canine variety) loved daysailing when I had a boat with such a dog friendly cockpit as that. Next boat she was not keen. Smaller seaworthy cockpit not good for a muttley. she always wanted to go out but only from a doggy sense of responsibility, she really did not enjoy it. Neither did the cat to be honest. Muttly could have been kin to Jack's friend. Cross border collie and Samoyed. Lovely dog, had a fetish for double knotted sandshoes but I'll not go into detail. 


ps - I try to comment on your blog but I get confused. 

pps - I'm a sucker for noir crime fiction as well. It reads well but you'll need to give us some plot to seriously judge it. Boat will need to be large old and timber, preferably a schooner. The movie going public will never accept a 30'er.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New content. Consider yourself warned. Dock Six Chronicles: The White-Trash Flotilla


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

What's a banana hammock ?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

An extreme Speedo


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> An extreme Speedo


ohhhhh ... down here we call 'em Budgie Smugglers ...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More food, a D4 dinghy, and bl goes sailing:

Dock Six Chronicles: Sailapalooza!

Dock Six Chronicles: Jordan's New Ride!

Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Meal of the Week #2


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

101 posts!

Dock Six Chronicles: Tributary Tutorial #3: Tug Town.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More food:

Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Meal of the Week #3










Wombie, i think you might be onto something with a two-burner contest.
consider the gauntlet thrown. should you start the thread or should i?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jones,

My problem is that I forget to photograph the stuff before I eat it. 

You kick it off cos you have the photographic evidence.


edit - change of mind, I'll throw in my weekend effort, no pics but it was yummy. You realise I now have a double whammy going on. Me and Perry are having a goose cook off over at Anarchy and now the two pot challenge here. Should be fun.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Old friends start new:

Dock Six Chronicles: Catching Up With My Past as My Past Catches Up With Me


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Just a heads up, Blogger won't let me comment. Not even on my own blog. Yes, I continue to read it at every update. Yes, I enjoy it. No, I am not happy with Blogger...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just read the story. Very cool dude!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Now THERE's a happy boat story! Cool! Very, very cool!


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Exellent reading ! _" Stuff no one tells you"._ Now that sounds like a great title to me 

I really liked your modified wiring diagram LOL !

Truely your are blessed with such a Beautiful family ....


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice one Brian.
The internet can be amazing as well as a great waste of time.
FB helped me reconnect with a high school friend who is a great sailor who I had not seen in 30+ years.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice stuff Jones. An excellent tale. So nice to see how friends can be separated yet the words flow when they get back together. I like that. I like that a lot.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

That was a great read.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Semi-scientific testing:
Dock Six Chronicles: The Low-Buck Outboard Shoot-out Comparo!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Busted bird:

Dock Six Chronicles: Dock Six Animal Rescue


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh crikey , now he's about to start cooking the wildlife ......


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

"Oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood..."
-The Animals

Appropriate ....

OK so he didn't fricasee the poor creature after all but get this

"Maybe by helping out one gull, the others will be less inclined to poop on our deck."

Poor deluded fool. 










Go the Wookie !!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicely done Brian.
I love to fish on occasion but I hate losing any lines in the water. Stray fishing lines or six-pack rings can be really bad for our fine feathered friends.
Finn and the Wookie seemed to enjoy it too.
C


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CalebD said:


> Nicely done Brian.
> I love to fish on occasion but I hate losing any lines in the water. Stray fishing lines or six-pack rings can be really bad for our fine feathered friends.
> Finn and the Wookie seemed to enjoy it too.
> C


It does take a good man to rescue a critter as unloveable as a gull. I guess that Brian is one them ... good man that is, not a gull. 

I'm not much of a fisherman to be honest but whenever I've trailed a line over the stern watching the seabirds eyeing off the bait quite puts me off. There are alwasy people fishing off of the sea wall where we launch our dingy. It's depressing the number of times we've gathered up and disposed of bits of broken line complete with hooks and/or sinkers.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Content-o-rama!
Dock Six Chronicles: Dock Ponderings

Dock Six Chronicles: 'Round Midnight

Dock Six Chronicles: Summer's Last Dance

Dock Six Chronicles: A Raucous Reunion


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

22 000+ page views.

Wow.

Dock Six Chronicles: State of the Blog Address: Seven Months On.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Just a great day on the water.

Dock Six Chronicles: Need Proof that Dock Six is a Magical Place?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dabbling with the dark side:

Dock Six Chronicles: Tying Up Lose Ends, Volume Three: Report from the Skunkworks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Last sail of the season.

Dock Six Chronicles: Tying Up Loose Ends, Volume Four: Another Guy Fly-By


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I blog about Bob Perry's blog:

Dock Six Chronicles: How cool is this?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A realization:
Dock Six Chronicles: Wheels for Keels- A Bittersweet Swap


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

BLJ:
May I add a link to your blog on my blog?
Not sure I know how to do it but I think I can figure it out.

Many thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob, thanks for your kind words about my kind words. Feel free to link me.


Ooooh, that sounds kinda dirty.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

BLJ:
I went to my blog making site and I can't figure out how to add your link.
I'm looking for a command like, "Bob, would you like to add a link?"
Can't find it. Just a bunch of computer mumbo jumbo.

Can you help?

I could pm you the address to the place where I make the blog entries if that would work.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob,
Hell, I can't even figure out my own blog, but fire me a pm and I will see what I can do.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sailnet's knottygurl returns.

Dock Six Chronicles: Tying Up Loose Ends, Volume 7: Bill's Back.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Good stuff bljones! It's always refreshing for me to find other active Great Lakes sailing blogs. Keep it up.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words kw.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> Good stuff bljones! It's always refreshing for me to find other active Great Lakes sailing blogs. Keep it up.


The Dock VI Chronicles and of course my shaggy pal the Wookie have been a highlight of the year. I started a Blog of the Month thread some months back which kind of died through lack of interest but methinks TDSC would have been a worthy winner.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The wookiee says thanks, fuzzball.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Building the tools to build the boat.

Dock Six Chronicles: Low-Buck Tools: Mitre Saw Stand Upgrades


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A shameless plug in the shameless plug thread:

Dock Six Chronicles: Shameless Self -Promotion


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Another recipe and catamaran commentary
Dock Six Chronicles: Catamaran Character Compromise Conundrum

Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Festive Favourites: The Cure for the Schmoopies


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The boat show is coming up. Who's going?
Dock Six Chronicles: One Month to The Toronto International Boat Show

And a recco for a holiday diversion:

Dock Six Chronicles: Holiday Diversions


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

NIMBY, so I hope you have a fun time and get a crew to go along with you.
They usually have a boat show in NYC over the winter as well that I've visited once. All boats out of my league, even the wave riders and small day sailor. 
New boats are not in my immediate future but some of the gear and what not are interesting to see. 
Have fun at the Toronto Int'l Boat Show (TIBS).


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Workplace safety, and an anniversary:

Dock Six Chronicles: Me and Mrs. Jones, a Decade On.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

BLJ:
Merry Christmas to you and your blog.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you as well, maestro. I will be in the usual cyber-haunts tomorrow if you're around to chew the fat.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Merry Christmas All (And a Shameless Plug)*

Our latest effort.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy Anniversary Mr. Jones. Does Mrs Jones know about your 'little secret'?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Post #150, first post of the new year, virtually nothing to do with boats.

Dock Six Chronicles: Adventures of a Reluctant Renovator


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

DonorBoat Death and Destruction.
Dock Six Chronicles: DonorBoat is Done Like Dinner


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Some pondering, and an overdue mea culpa to cruxanddreams.

Dock Six Chronicles: Naval Navel-gazing


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

bljones said:


> Some pondering, and an overdue mea culpa to cruxanddreams.
> 
> Dock Six Chronicles: Naval Navel-gazing


Best post ever.

BL, can come up with a way to contrast the text against the background? It's very difficult to read. I end up clicking 'n dragging the whole blog to make the text white.

I sure will hate to see you move out of the _Tardis_ and into your cat when it's finished. I never get tired of marveling at how much space you have in such a small boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey bubbles, can you pull a screenshot for me? On my screen the text is all on a white background.
If you think Whiskeyjack is a big space in a small hull, wait until you see the cat.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I can do it when I get home. The screen is a repeating, tiled photo of your boat sailing on dark colored water. The text is black, so basically black on gray, and it makes for difficult reading.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bubbles, I just pulled the plug on the tiling- let me know if it helps.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is what I see now:


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

bljones said:


> Here is what I see now:


Me too.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Perfecto. It looks great.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Another Low-Buck Gear Review:

Dock Six Chronicles: Gear and Tool Review: Sticky Stuff That Unsticks Other Stuff


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Kinda looking all polished and professional -like. Maybe?

Dock Six Chronicles: Getting All Fancy and Official


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Valentine's day!
Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Tastiness: Valentine's Day Edition


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Some two burner recipes would be great - you cooking on propane or alcohol?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> Some two burner recipes would be great - you cooking on propane or alcohol?


Alcohol.
Although we dusted off the propane grille to do the turkey on Thanksgiving. And we're looking at a small propane oven for breadmaking in the cockpit. Biscuits and baguettes aboard are wonderful... FRESH biscuits and baguettes would be sublime.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey - what have you done about the heater thing? That's been a pretty interesting thread over on SA.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice. You gotta post more about cooking and eats, recipes and the like. I'm looking forward to trying to make bread (for the first time no less) in the alco oven.. I love to cook but have zero experience with alcohol yet (our prior two burner top was propane).

Your site looks good btw, I haven't checked it since back when we were best frienemies here on s/n.. looking good!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris, Jones, anyone ...

Have you tried bread in a pressure cooker ? Idea intrigues me. Problem I see with baking on board is that boat ovens seem hopelessly inefficient. Other point of course is that if you are in warmer climes that oven is going to heat the boat up something fierce.

ps - don't know how but finally I've been able to post a comment on the Jones site. yay.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Seven comments on the two-burner recipe page idea, and not one comment on the bread. SWMBO is miffed at the diss. She is threatening to cut me off...and we ain't just talking baguette and cinnamon bread supply either.

Help me out here, folks.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

TD, our bread oven will be used in the cockpit to keep the boat from heating up. What I have discovered vicariously through SWMBOs baking adventures, is how little actual baking many breads require. Hours of rising and kneading and proofing (whatever the hell that is- I'm picturing yeasty bouncers checking ID at the door of a flour filled nightclub), but less than an hour of actual baking.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> Seven comments on the two-burner recipe page idea, and not one comment on the bread. SWMBO is miffed at the diss. She is threatening to cut me off...and we ain't just talking baguette and cinnamon bread supply either.
> 
> Help me out here, folks.


That bread is AMAZING!

Now tell bl to get of his butt and wash the freakin' pans and rub your feet.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

tdw said:


> Chris, Jones, anyone ...
> 
> Have you tried bread in a pressure cooker ? Idea intrigues me. Problem I see with baking on board is that boat ovens seem hopelessly inefficient. Other point of course is that if you are in warmer climes that oven is going to heat the boat up something fierce.
> 
> ps - don't know how but finally I've been able to post a comment on the Jones site. yay.


I haven't made any bread yet anywhere, but it looks like it comes out good in a pressure cooker when you watch Yves Gelinas flick "around the world with Jean Du Sud".. he does it and it looks tasty. Grinds the grains and all...

I look forward to trying that method.. I look forward to learning to use a pressure cooker in fact... never done that either..


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Recipe page is started. Contributions welcome.

Dock Six Chronicles: Recipe Page is Started


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New recipes, and a new boat:

Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Tastiness- Vegetarian Edition

Dock Six Chronicles: Field Trip!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the new boat!

We went through the same winter process.

We're just waiting for the survey (should have booked it for this week with the weather we've been having!).

I anticipate that the survey will not show any deal breakers (we have a copy of the survey from 3-years ago and there's nothing too significant....)

Once it's official I expect I'll be making a similar announcement.

Take care


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Not my boat... but I'll pass on your congrats, flyboy, and congrats right back at ya!

Now, for something completely, adamantly NOT boat related, but possibly entertaining...

Dock Six Chronicles: Entirely Un-Boat Related Scribble


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> Not my boat... but I'll pass on your congrats, flyboy, and congrats right back at ya!
> 
> Now, for something completely, adamantly NOT boat related, but possibly entertaining...
> 
> Dock Six Chronicles: Entirely Un-Boat Related Scribble


Just reading that made me want to sit on a bag of frozen peas!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Chandlery open house means free stuff;
Dock Six Chronicles: Season Warm-Up and Impromptu Dock Reunion

and a new boat on the dock:
Dock Six Chronicles: Out with the Old, In With the New, Part 1.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Interview with an addict:

Dock Six Chronicles: Out with the Old, In With the New, Part 2: You don't know Jack.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

b*L*jones would have us all believe that this cool new blog is his. but something is amiss.

Right there in the footer is sez 'copyright Brian D Jones'

Sadly I am left no choice but to declare shenanigans.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Just as Bruce Wayne will disavow all knowledge of Batman, I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

xymotic said:


> b*L*jones would have us all believe that this cool new blog is his. but something is amiss.
> 
> Right there in the footer is sez 'copyright Brian D Jones'
> 
> Sadly I am left no choice but to declare shenanigans.


You better start at the beginning yo.

Dock Six Chronicles: Who, or What, is Dock Six?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New recipe:
Dock Six Chronicles: Two-Burner Tastiness- Shoulder Season Savoury Supper


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad news.

Dock Six Chronicles: This is tough.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude usually I'm all for giving you guff, but that's your dog man, and I respect that and I know the feelings right now....I have been there...Little buggers get under your skin you know..? 

Give her a rub behind the ears for me...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Bad news.
> 
> Dock Six Chronicles: This is tough.


I was away all weekend so I missed this post Jonesy. Take care old friend.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More low-buck tools:

Dock Six Chronicles: Low-Buck Tools: Gettin' Jiggy Wit It.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thoughts on crap.
Dock Six Chronicles: Thoughts on Crap.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Adventures in Keel Hauling
Dock Six Chronicles: Adventures in Keel Hauling


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It was a good weekend. 
Dock Six Chronicles: First Wet Week-End of 2012! Part Three.

longest fender lines EVER:


----------



## Ozark_Lakes (May 25, 2012)

This is a fun blog, that wakeboard looks like it got bit by a shark or something!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

What it is about the DVICs that make the thing irresitable ? I'm not too certain but irrestibly good funish it is. 

Which reminds .... need to find the two pot thread ... had a right zinger this past weekend.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Erection adventures.

Dock Six Chronicles: Hilary Gets It Up!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Another gear review:
Dock Six Chronicles: Gear and Tool Reviews: Fun with Sharp Pointy Objects


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Another gear review:
> Dock Six Chronicles: Gear and Tool Reviews: Fun with Sharp Pointy Objects


So we can presume that at some stage a certain chronicler of Dock VI failed to keep his fingers out of the way ? hmmm .... ?

The Womboat has one of those, although not that brand. Wombet pretty happy with it though I confess it tries my patience.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

more than just one certain stage...and more than just my fingers. There I was, trying to take pictures with one hand, while forcing the awl through the canvas lying across my thigh with the other and... SONOFABIATCH!
Thighs are not work benches. I need to remember this.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Another cheap fix.

Dock Six Chronicles: Low-buck Project of the Week #47- More Floor


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

I'm really happy I saw this thread. Now one of my favorites. I especially enjoy the low-buck projects. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm glad you found it as well. Thank YOU.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fun with small engines.
Dock Six Chronicles: Onboard, Inboard, Outboard Repair


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice BLJ.
There is a real sense of satisfaction when you can fix things like an outboard fuel filter or carburetor yourself and not have to pay a so-called expert to do it. 
My Atomic 4 engine has been training me to be a mechanic for the past ten years. Ten years ago I had not done more then change the oil or a tire on my car. Because of the mechanical forays with the A4 I now am not afraid to tackle a friends diesel for the simpler stuff.
Perhaps this is one reason why sailboat owners are deemed to be cheap as the owner of a 50' Bendytoe I know once said: "I'm not against spending money, I'm just against spending money needlessly."


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Caleb, you are spot on.
Stupid boat tricks:

Dock Six Chronicles: It's Anything Can Happen Day! Apparently.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd reckon its time for one nameless participant to haul t'other oop ze mast to straighten out the kink.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!
Dock Six Chronicles: This Has To Sting.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey does this pic make my ass look fat?
http://docksixchronicles.blogspot.ca/2012/06/friday-night-race-er-cruise-errace.html


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This last post was a good read.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, bubbly.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Big fish.
Dock Six Chronicles: Haulin' Bass on Opening Day


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More philosothinking;

Dock Six Chronicles: Imma Get a Little Sentimental For a Minute..


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice one Brian.
If you have to explain it to someone they just wont get it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

My fat ass rides OPB.

Dock Six Chronicles: I'm Down With OPB: Other People's Boats


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Getting caught up on Dock Doings during the month.
Dock Six Chronicles: A Very Big Month, Part One.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Keep em coming bl. I enjoy your chronicles...gotta visit Port Dover on one of my cross country treks.


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

bljones said:


> My new blog:
> 
> Dock Six Chronicles
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I was Dock-Six before Dock-Six was cool!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Just got caught up. Your neighbor's Tonic 23 is a sporty looking ride.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bubbly, it is a fun ride.

Speaking of fun rides:
Dock Six Chronicles: Riding The Crest








No how-tos, recipes or itinerary reports just some pics

Bilge, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sad news, cast changes and more stupid boat tricks.

Dock Six Chronicles: A Sad Passing

Dock Six Chronicles: Mid-Season Cast Changes Announced!

Dock Six Chronicles: From the "This Has to Sting" Files...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sailing with newbies.
Dock Six Chronicles: New Crew Review


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Well BL you are nothing if not entertaining


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

"Dock Six Annex" Lol...you crack me up.

Dee: Mmmm...delicious!:laugher


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I bare my soul and come clean.
Dock Six Chronicles: I Remain, Sadly, An Idiot.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Come on, jones, we already knew that 

Keep'em coming, mate. There is something great about a blog that discusses the dock and friends there as much as the sailing on the water.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The latest entry is hilarious. You kill me, BL.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, folks, i appreciate the kind words and the readership.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jonesy, none of us doubt you are simple minded but you make us laugh and you like dogs. 

Adolf Hitler aside people who like dogs and make me laugh are alright by me, simple minded or not. 

Of course, owning up to your mistakes is either ample evidence of your high moral calibre or simply more simple mindedness. 

The jury has called for more beer.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

i'd drink to that, but i am having a little trouble holding a beer bottle right now.
Note to self- do not attempt to bleed a yanmar diesel while it is running. Your wrench-wielding hand will interact negatively with the whirring alternator pulley.

it's just been that kind of month.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

bljones said:


> i'd drink to that, but i am having a little trouble holding a beer bottle right now.
> Note to self- do not attempt to bleed a yanmar diesel while it is running. Your wrench-wielding hand will interact negatively with the whirring alternator pulley.
> 
> it's just been that kind of month.


BTDT. I've got a nifty permanent crease in my right index finger as a reminder that I'm an idoit too.

As I was finishing replacing the water pump on my Cherokee several years back, the better half got curious and asked what I'd been up to. While the engine was idling merrily, I took the time to point out the part I had just replaced -- and sure enough stuck my finger into the path of the fan blade. Kind of freaked the soon-to-be wife out, what with the sudden splash and eruption of blood. What also creeped her out a bit was that I calmly looked at my finger and said "Can you do me a favor and grab a couple of paper towels?"

Seeing as that we were in the former USSR at the time, I declined to seek medical treatment and just patched it up with some 100MPH tape and liberal application of Neosporin.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> i'd drink to that, but i am having a little trouble holding a beer bottle right now.
> Note to self- do not attempt to bleed a yanmar diesel while it is running. Your wrench-wielding hand will interact negatively with the whirring alternator pulley.
> 
> it's just been that kind of month.


You great Dill. (Sadly there is no smiley for "shakes head in dismay")

Australian slang dictionary


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

BLJ,
You've got to stop making yourself sound like you are invincible and perfect. Show us your human side for the sake of your sports dog!

Chronicling my "F" ups in my blog helps me learn and reminds me that I am only human and an inherently flawed individual. I strive to do better despite my baser instincts.

Three cheers for the different shirt!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL.
On a completely different note, the Dock is going to print. Kinda.
Dock Six Chronicles: We're Gettin' All Crazy Convergent and Stuff


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bloody Australians ... show 'em a link and they'll click on it .... suckers ...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm good with that. Have you seen the Amazon ads running down the port side of the blog?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great stuff on the blog blojo. But those cute little paper-weight pebbles have "Gravel Me" written all over them.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn, you're right, fuzzy. I fell for it too


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More OPB:
Dock Six Chronicles: OPB Files: If It's Thursday, It Must Be Tanzer Day.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Weather.

Dock Six Chronicles: Weather


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks again for taking the time! Your blog is always a great read and it has pictures too for those of us that need pretty pictures to stay engaged.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Who we are, what we do:

http://docksixchronicles.blogspot.ca...-years-on.html


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

An apology:

Dock Six Chronicles: Playin' Catchup.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

More projects, more food, more media:

Dock Six Chronicles: Mid-Buck Project: More Power!

Dock Six Chronicles: Two Burner Tastiness: A Handful of Sammies

Dock Six Chronicles: Hot Off The Presses!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

We're still sailing.
Dock Six Chronicles: Sailing the Shoulder


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jonesy you need to toddle down under some time. Haul out for winter ? Pshaw ... we sail right through it. Not cos we are big butch macho rodents but cos it simply doesn't get that cold. 

Cheers to you.

Andrew B


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A serendipitous sojourn among Sailnetters
Dock Six Chronicles: Breakfast With Wally


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Last sail of the season:
Dock Six Chronicles: Last Sail for the Lost Boys


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A hasty haul out;

Dock Six Chronicles: Last Boat Out


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant get it all on one page from left to right?

love your humor and the photos are great.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Get the funk out.

Dock Six Chronicles: An Ode to Odour


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

sailing: an insane attempt 2 attain sanity p.s. who is prince?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New crew:

Dock Six Chronicles: New Canine Crew


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh Jones, you didn't!

May you have many happy years together.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well done Jones. 

btw ... more likely sheep than cattle.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh...I thought Wally's dog grew a winter coat since she's been in the north for so long................Brrrrrr.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Wombat:
Corrected. I got the Australian part right.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Odds and Ends:
Dock Six Chronicles: The Scrapbook


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

fuzzy gets some swag:

Dock Six Chronicles: Stories From Behind the Beach: Main Street, Not Mainstream.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Shameless Hijack*

Seriously chuffed BJ. As the Jones boy says a Fred gig is a fine thing indeed, heck his records aren't bad either. I admit to being a lover of fine country music through Hank Williams to Townes van Zandt via Gram Parson then on to Lyle Lovett and Fred is right up there with the best of them.

I doubt there is a boating tune I love more than this.






More Fred






End of Hijack


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Completely un-boat -related.
Dock Six Chronicles: Winter Project #1: De-Scrooging the Skunkworks


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Good job, Jones.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New Year, new stuff:
Dock Six Chronicles: State of The Blog Address, 2013

and you can find us on facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/DockSixChronicles


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Boatshow review, part 2:
Dock Six Chronicles: Toronto Boat Show, Part 2: More Boats and Gear and Pricey Brew

Think you're tough? You ain't got nuthin' on Bruce:


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

One way to get through winter:

Dock Six Chronicles: Best Low-Buck Winter Project EVER! Today.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bl builds a board.

Dock Six Chronicles: New Low-Buck Project: Doubling Down with Double SUPs


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Jonesy;
I believe you are operating off the Kaholo plans from WoodenBoat, yes?? I'm interested to see the results. I have been considering a similar project, but that may have to wait until we're in the new PD digs...
I trust you are going to follow the directions and epoxy some funky hawaiian shirt fabric to the board??

Cheers.

Andy


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Andy,
It is sorta a Kaholo with a couple of twists. 1/4" ply rather than 1/8", a little wider, a little shorter, a little different rocker. This is the Ben Affleck-directed Kaholo: Close, but not entirely accurate.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fun, games, and progress:

Dock Six Chronicles: Progress, Low Buck and Otherwise


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Jonesy;
As usual, in an Affleck-directed show, you've missed the key point entirely.

My chief concern was whether or not you're going to clear-coat a funky fabric to your board...

I'm expecting something spectacular!

Cheers,
A


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course it's gonna have a funky print. That's the money shot.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Something new- book review Tuesday
Dock Six Chronicles: Book Reviewsday Tuesday: A Kinda Cookbook


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New tool test preview:

Dock Six Chronicles: Gear and Tool (P)Review: A New Twist On Cordless Tool Kits


----------



## NJBoatDad (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice. Definitely something to keep my eye on. Thanks!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's book reviewsday Tuesday once again, and I tackle the book that everyone loves to hate.

Dock Six Chronicles: Book Reviewsday Tuesday: ASPOL, Y'all.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

You've been reading too much (or, to use your vernacular, you haven't had enough life in your life). Where's the update on the dinghy?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You're aboslutely, right jimgo.
The S'UP project has been on involuntary hold. Because of the length, I have to move out of the skunkworks and do the framing and assembly in my garage, which is filled with refinished boat parts which need to go back on the boat but can't go back on the boat until boat parts to which they attach are refinished which can't happen until the weather improves, which it apparently does only on workdays, saving rain and cold for my days off...


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Those sound like the same excuses I use around my house for why things aren't done.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

it's tuesday.

Dock Six Chronicles: Book Reviewsday Tuesday: The Living Great Lakes


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Beaver shots included!!

Dock Six Chronicles: Dock Wildlife Update


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Brian, 

Kudos on your blog. I'm just coming across it now. It has some great stuff including the book reviews, the interesting people stories, and the crazy moments around the dock. Love the humor (ah, humour), too. I look forward to reading more


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Been a while since you shamelessly plugged yourself.
I see quite a few entries were un-plugged but now I am all caught up with the d6c.
Thanks for that.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Just caught up. Great fun as always. Thanks!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, folks.
Another how-to adventure:

Dock Six Chronicles: Low-Buck Project: Rig Tuning










Your feedback, as always, is appreciated.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

As the title says:

Dock Six Chronicles: OPB, Faster Edition: Fat Boy Goes Racing


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

very cool site. lots of entertaining reads there. new favorite in my list. thanks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Still an idiot.
Dock Six Chronicles: Stunningly, I Continue To Remain? an Idiot.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks cool. Just wish you had good booze.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

There may be no "I" in "team" but there is only one "U" in "It's your problem."
Love that quote!

Been there, done that Brian. My hard buoy story just might be more stupid than yours but I am not as brave as you are about baring my (stupid) soul to the nattering Nabob's of this cyber swamp. It also happened on someone else' boat, so I really can't say...

We race our Tartan 27' on the Hudson River and use navigational buoys as race marks all the time. This means that we are often trying to go around these red, rather large, metal buoys as close as possible; usually with an almost 2 knot current running. So far we've missed taking the paint off the buoys but we did once snag the racing buoy that marks the end of the finish line. We did not do any penalty turn(s). Now I know what RAF is in PHRF scoring lingo: retired after finishing. The worst part of it was that you get no finish time and are scored as if you had not raced at all: dnc = did not compete.

I enjoy making a nice, tight rounding of one of our big boy navigation marks but you really have to be able to see under the jib to pull it off. Time for a "window" in that big 160% genoa of yours?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fresh failures, some success:
Dock Six Chronicles: Dinghy Dalliance Digest


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sailnetters, please help a brother out:

Dock Six Chronicles: The Official Ultimate Dock Rock Playlist


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

you mention Jimmy Buffet in the blog but no songs on the list? (Son of a Sailor? at least) LOL


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Avenger, it is a personal prejudice- I enjoy Buffett's novels, but not his music. 

However, stunningly, I realize that this is not all about me.

Okay, we'll add a buffett tune or two to the list. What else besides son of a sailor?


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

The obvious choice would be A Pirate Looks at 40. But if you're willing to add a slow, sad song, The Captain and The Kid is pretty much my favorite of his songs.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was thinking a pirate looks at 40 as well. 

I'll try to come with others from different artists


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Back to posting something on a regular basis hopefully, now that the chaos level in my life is lower.

Dock Six Chronicles: Changes


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Cancer shows up on the Dock.

Dock Six Chronicles: Down on the Dock with the Great Big C


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good set of "neighbors"! Good luck to them, and best wishes for full recoveries.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

All caught up. Good stuff.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Great god man!!! WTF is in the water up there? I will pray for a full recovery for your family and anybody fighting this dreaded disease. The winds of like are like those on the water. They can give us blissful peaceful days of sailing and they can change in minutes to a bitching storm. But the seas always calm themselves at the close of a hot summer day.. I fear there will be more stormes left in all of our lives.
Peace.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

hey Jones, please pass my congrats on to your dad both on the victory and certainly the hole in one. 

cancer can be an ugly b$#%h glad he is keepin on. I've had a couple close brushes with it but not nearly that close.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Other than a couple of skin things chopped out I've managed, fingers crossed, to stay clear but I am somewhat in awe of those who can face that horrible frucking disease and remain positive. 

Thanks for the post Jonesy.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a hard enough time staying positive whilst in a vague approximation of good health. I'm somewhat in awe of, & inspired by, those that can stare the Big C in the face and smile despite it staring right back.

Thanks for the blog post, jonesy, and pass on another FU for me


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Writing on not writing:
Dock Six Chronicles: Stasis at Stately Jones Manor


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I started off thinking it was nuts. Now I am thinking i need to do it next year.
Dock Six Chronicles: Stories From Behind the Beach: Another Crazy Tradition


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Race Season Review:
Dock Six Chronicles: A Last Look at Last Year: Cyclone Season


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I need me some SPRING!

Dock Six Chronicles: A Break In The Weather. Please.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Tying up loose ends from last year, because so far this year sucks for sailing:










Dock Six Chronicles: A Last Look At Last Year- The Dinghy Diaries: A New Beginning


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just spent a hour or so...going through this thread and your blog --- not reading all the blog....

you are what they call the raconteur

edit:

I come out of the john and hand the nurse the full cup. She looks at the cup, looks at me, looks at the cup again and says "I meant a URINE sample." 

that was one funny post


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The Good Old Boat days:
Dock Six Chronicles: Offerings from Off-site, Vol. 1


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, congrats on the regular column gig.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, Bubbles!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you kidding me?
Dock Six Chronicles: Ruh Roh.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Whiskeyjack for sale?? What's the scoop. 

Movin' up? Movin' to the dark side? Or do you have your sights set on a motorhome ??????


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not real superstitious, but one of my superstitions is that to blog about a deal in the works will jinx the deal. Now, I can tell the tale:

Dock Six Chronicles: ....And Now, Something Completely Different


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

His loss is your gain
Price reduced! Georgian 23 pocket cruiser ready to sail! | sailboats | Norfolk County | Kijiji










congratulations


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bljones said:


> I'm not real superstitious, but one of my superstitions is that to blog about a deal in the works will jinx the deal. Now, I can tell the tale:
> 
> Dock Six Chronicles: ....And Now, Something Completely Different


Nice.... is that an S2? If so, I'm an admirer. I was amazed that they could put a center cockpit and an aft cabin in a boat that can still squeeze into a 30ft slip.

Medsailor


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always loved the S2 CC's. I don't remember them having the portlights on the topsides though maybe I just wasn't paying enough attention.

I'm more peeved that you came to NJ and didn't reach out to any of us to let us know you'd be in the area! Would love to have met you in person!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL jimgo. No need to be peeved. i was never in NJ. That's where this story starts to get interesting. I didn't actually see the boat until it arrived in our slip. The portlights were an option on later boats. We are the third owners, and have all of the records going back to the purchase in 1979. Purchase price, brand new, in 1979? Under $15K.

Med, yes it is an S2 8.0C. The shortest walk-thru center cockpit ever built, and a proud product of the 70s Converse All-Star Hightop school of naval Architecture. The boat looks like it should lace up. 

But, roomy? It is amazing.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been in the 9.2C's, haven't been in the 8's. But I was amazed by how much room the 9.2's have, and I'm sure compared to most 23-25's, she'll seem HUGE. Congrats on the purchase and good luck with her!


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

jimgo said:


> I've been in the 9.2C's, haven't been in the 8's. But I was amazed by how much room the 9.2's have, and I'm sure compared to most 23-25's, she'll seem HUGE. Congrats on the purchase and good luck with her!


I like the S-2 9.2c also. Not a bad sailer and a great live aboard, IIRC. They certainly seem huge compared to my Vega.

Before I got Lealea I used to day sail on Mamala Bay with a guy at work who owned one. One night he brought a babe down to the boat to show her his oars and kicked over a battery charger. The fire gutted the boat and was purchased from the insurance company by another friend of ours for $1. He rebuilt the interior and lived aboard in the Ala Wai for many years after.

I do not know how it would be off shore though. Seems like a lot of windage for it's length.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your new ride.

Fair winds.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Vega, have you seen the 11c's? That seems like just about the ideal boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

vega1860 said:


> I do not know how it would be off shore though. Seems like a lot of windage for it's length.


I had the same thought. then i looked at the Nina and the Pinta and the Beagle and this 8.0C which got down to Tortola and back on her own.







That suits my needs. I have no interest in circumnavigation or transats or transpacs. Down the coast, maybe to Bermuda, definitely to the bahamas and the BVI and through the Great Lakes? She works for us.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New grist for the mill:
Dock Six Chronicles: Customer Service, and Why It Matters: You Have One Job...

Dock Six Chronicles: New Boat, New Gear, New Reviews, Part One.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Changes...
Dock Six Chronicles: The Changing of the Guard, and A Tour


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

She looks like a great boat. 

Not ugly at all IMHO but I am biased when it comes to centre cockpits!

Looks like it has a very similar layout to us and we find our boat incredibly useable. 

Best of luck with the projects.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Neat. I was curious about the new boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Freeboard/Free Bird. Nice touch dude.

Nice boat. You'll love that aft berth. Sail on brotha!


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Dang Jonesy, that really does top the Georgian 23.

Sweet.

Can we take a pool for distance in feet from DWL to top of proposed cockpit enclosure?

My money is on ... 10'


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn, zed, my first thought was "are you phuquin' kiddin' me, it ain't that tall!" but then i actually measured.....
waterline to top of bimini......

8'...ish.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm curious to hear your opinion on how it sails. It looks like a wedding cake, but it might perform better than one would think.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Lotsa S2s in central Ontario. We had one in the club, don't remember if it was an 8 or an 8.5.

It was on the faster end of the spectrum.

But then he's coming off a Georgian 23, so he's not picky!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Now that I own a boat with lots of freeboard, I'm curious what effect it has on performance. I know it can be a liability when reducing windage under severe conditions, but I've always wondered if it mattered that much with regular sailling. It seems to me that hydrodynamic drag would be 100X more of a factor than aerodynamic drag, so shouldn't the extra windage be negligible? 

MedSailor


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Not when you're maneuvering at the dock, or swinging on an anchor.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

She sails to her rating. Faster than Whiskeyjack, not as quick as an S2 8.0 aft cockpit. She is a setter, not a pointer.

New post with vid underway:

Dock Six Chronicles: Canada Day


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Canada Day looks like fun.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice bl. 40 knots? I gotta say it...

Oh hell yeah!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Finally, back. 
Dock Six Chronicles: Back in the Saddle Again


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back brotha.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

That is some serious movement of that cleat, you know your new girl has a lot more free-board creating windage!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice site I'll be adding it to my list also.

You had me with "Garlic makes everything taste better" 

Like the davits project how are they holding up?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Let's see

Honeymoon; mojo; Back in the Saddle; doing everything wrong; and (best of all) a wiggling cleat (name of my college band)

Yet no need for a "parental advisory explicit content" sticker

nice


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Good stuff Brian. Of course, I know full well where B & L were in late August for a week; they were playing host to a couple of wayward SNers who washed up in their harbour for a week. Thanks to our engine problems my spouse and I got to taste the hospitality of Dock Six/Port Dover in general, and Brian in particular. 

So thanks Brian


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm playing catch up again- thanks for the kind words Mike-( you will star in a post soon). It was great to meet you and Ann.

New post:

Dock Six Chronicles: October.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

hey BL -- seems a while back you asked about sailing tunes to include. You may have heard of these guys previously but I hadn't. I have really been enjoying the music of "Stick Figure" the last couple days. a reggae type of sound. caught them on a couple videos and had to go find them.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to hit this thread more often. congrats on the new ride BL. Looks very nice. 

Suppose I may have to get a Google acct so I don't have to make anonymous comments on your blog. LOL


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New post. Dock Six Chronicles: Up The River, But Not Up The Creek, Part One


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Our 300th post!!! over 200 000 views!! annnnnd....
a Liebster!
Dock Six Chronicles: We ROCK! and We Rock the Liebster!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been thinking...
Dock Six Chronicles: A Winter's Ponderings


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, Cetol has come a long way.
I used Cetol Natural on my boat, and it's garnered a lot of compliments. No orange color at all. I still get the zen of sanding and laying it on.

Do you take requests?
In next year's blog entries, I'd like to see:

Your blog graphics updated with a photo of Nextboat.
More pictures of cabin improvements of Nextboat.
Pictures of Nextboat actually under sail.

Thanks!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Hey, Cetol has come a long way.
> I used Cetol Natural on my boat, and it's garnered a lot of compliments. No orange color at all. I still get the zen of sanding and laying it on.
> 
> Do you take requests?
> ...


I'm on it, Bubbly.
in the meantime...

Note the dog on the back porch.


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey!
Those are great pics, Brian!!

Andy


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New year, new post.

Dock Six Chronicles: End of Season NextBoat Review / Boat Show Preview Combo!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New post, completely unboat related. Dock Six Chronicles: Let's Talk. Not About Boats.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

bljones said:


> New post, completely unboat related. Dock Six Chronicles: Let's Talk. Not About Boats.


Well said. Thankyou.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Island Music*

What the heck. Here is a link to the archived copy of my Monday radio program, "Island Music" on KFSK Petersburg:

The link updates every Monday afternoon and changes to the latest program.
Live stream at KFSK.org

While I am here I might as well plug our YouTube videos. Episode 6 of the "Prequel" series is now up.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

"what I did this winter" essay: 
Dock Six Chronicles: Head Games


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Still around, and back in the water. Dock Six Chronicles: It's THAT day!!!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I finally got around to reading this at home, where the pictures weren't blocked by the corporate firewall.

She look good, BL. I enjoy reading your blog.
I'm looking forward to seeing the boat under sail, in a decent breeze.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Brian, nice to see her afloat. Wish we were passing by your way again. It was a wonderful week we spent in Port Dover with you and Louise.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Time to play catch-up.

Dock Six Chronicles: SWMBO's New Ride









Dock Six Chronicles: The July Dock Digest- Lots of Really Good Nothing


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

New project, new post. Merry Christmas.

Dock Six Chronicles: New Gear Installation: Keeping Our Cool


----------

